# Anyone watch the Worlds Wildest Street Fights DVD?



## mcjon77 (Jun 18, 2004)

Hey All,

I was wondering if anyone has seen these, or similar DVDs.  Basiclly they are collections of video taped street fights. Many of the participants are young (teenagers, maybe early 20's), but the tapes do bring up some excellent points on the realities of fighting an untrained attacker.

For example, the most common strike thrown was a wild roundhouse punch (a haymaker). Also, at some point, most of the fights ended up with one person holding the other person by the collar/shoulder area of his oponents shirt with one hand, while trying to punch the person in the face with the other hand.  Watching these fights has caused me to experiment with new things in my training regimen in order to find how I would handle those attacks.  What do you guys think?

Jon


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 18, 2004)

Reality fights on tape, I find, can be very educational.

My life from about age 14 to 22 was filled pretty well with reality fights of all kinds, so I have seen enough, even though I know others have seen more. But, I still find it educational.

I have not seen the DVD your talking about, btw, but I've seen other reality TV stuff.

 :asian:


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 18, 2004)

Actually, I have not seen these tapes, but know of their existence. I bet they're educational. Too bad I'm too cheap to buy them.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 18, 2004)

mcjon77 said:
			
		

> For example, the most common strike thrown was a wild roundhouse punch (a haymaker). Also, at some point, most of the fights ended up with one person holding the other person by the collar/shoulder area of his oponents shirt with one hand, while trying to punch the person in the face with the other hand. Watching these fights has caused me to experiment with new things in my training


I came away from 'Cops' with similar impressions. I found it useful. Of course, we should bear in mind that a typical street fight of the sort we see on these is often effectively consensual--two drunks decide they want to fight--and might not reflect the mugger situation that many of us are more likely to face (assuming martial artists would have sense enough to walk away from a drunk who wants to fight). There was another thread about watching reality shows like 'Cops' for this reason a while ago but I can't seem to find it--I think *GouRonin* started it.

Where are these Street Fight DVDs available?


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 18, 2004)

I found them here:  http://www.realfight.com/


----------



## satans.barber (Jun 19, 2004)

I watch every police video type program going to watch all the fights and see people's behaviour, I've seen 'Bum Fights' too which is a bit controversial (OK a lot controversial) but also has footage like this in!

Ian.


----------

